# Piggie tail



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been meaning to ask this ever since Carrie mentioned recently that Massimo has a "piggy tail"...so does Ollie. And I never knew it was wasn't the norm until I really paid attention. His tail is always so tightly looped up right above his butt. So I can't let the hair grow too long or it hangs directly over his butt. It kind of looks like a pom pom or sea urchin, lol. Anyone else have this and any ideas on how to make it look a little more distinguished? lol.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My havanese has a tail like that, I let the hair grow pretty long so it looks really fancy.. of course his tail is the envy of every other dog he's met... they consider that a great place to grab a hold and hang on. Most of the time that's the first place I look when I can't find Izzy. She's usually clamped on to poor Hemi's tail being dragged all over the place. :smrofl: 

Leslie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i quite like massimo's piggy tail....lol. then again, i have always wondered if that was the reason he was so tightly wound. LMAO!!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Debbie....Toto and Tuffy's Mom..pointed out to me that Miss Skylar Sue also has a an adorable "piggie tail"...will try to post a picture....











and another wearing her beautiful dress from "Matilda's Mom" 











again if you look closely you can see her little "piggie tail"....Jeanne


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Shotzi's tail curls up onto her back too. It stays that way unless she knows she's in trouble. Then it just droops a little. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is naddie when she was till in rescue..and shaved down.. her little piggy-tail shows up well here


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cameo has a piggy tail too.  

It doesn't look so odd when her hair is long (as it always is), but one time a groomer shaved her down all the way to her tail and I was so upset because she looked like a little pigletese. 

That was the last time mommy trusted a groomer with her.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley has a piggy tail too. In fact, I thought it was a normal thing for maltese (he is my first one) until I saw this post. I think it is just precious. It is always curled up on his back even when he wags his tail! He also has one ear that is cocked really high and one that lays flat. But, I think its precious.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

My Bianca has a piggy-tail too. Her brother Lucio doesn't, his is long and flowing and he sticks it right out like an english setter....go figure.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

This is something i've wondered about. How much "curl" is "standard"? Should the tail lay completely straight when relaxed? Like when setting down. B)


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Holly has a pigtail too.
It looks like a bunny's tail.
I tend to nt have to comb it much.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i think otis has one too.. but i thought that all maltese have one.. can someone show me a picture of what the standard is? i'm really curious now.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a link to a post that was made awhile ago. It has is the Maltese Breed Focus. It has all the standards with drawings. 

I think the site given is great!

Enjoy!


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Pudding has a pig tail too! I actually had someone asked me why he doesn't have a tail because it was so curled up and you couldn't see it... :smpullhair:
It's cute though and I love it..


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> i think otis has one too.. but i thought that all maltese have one.. can someone show me a picture of what the standard is? i'm really curious now.[/B]


Mia has the cutest piggy tail. Cody has the standard malteses tail.

[attachment=33213:cody3.JPG]


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> Debbie....Toto and Tuffy's Mom..pointed out to me that Miss Skylar Sue also has a an adorable "piggie tail"...will try to post a picture....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeanne, you forgot to mention that I pointed out Miss Skylar Sue's tail because Tuffy has the same kind of tail. It's like a curly-que wound up on top of her tushie. It's wound so tight that I rarely can tell when she's wagging it and when I do see her wagging it, all I see is a little nub going back and forth. Toto definitely has a "flag" tail that will immediately start waving if you look at him or talk to him.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Are you'll talking about the shape of the tail or the hair that grows under the tail? I guess I'm just stupid because even with me reading what everyone had to say I still didn't understand what you'll were talking about, Please help me out here.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Are you'll talking about the shape of the tail or the hair that grows under the tail? I guess I'm just stupid because even with me reading what everyone had to say I still didn't understand what you'll were talking about, Please help me out here.[/B]


the shape of the tail. check this site out, scroll down and you can see what we're talking about. it shows you the different tail sets and then the correct tail set. maltese breed focus 

here, i edited it... i colored the tails so you can see what we're talking about. 

[attachment=33225:tail_set.jpg]


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=518459
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this link! This site was so informative! I have read the standard Maltese words several times, but never have I seen such a great graphical representation of exactly what those words meant. I really appreciate you sharing this! 

Cyndi


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna has a piggy tail that is slightly less curly (than the picture) :HistericalSmiley: I think its cute  When she sleeps its more relaxed and looks like a "correct tail" :wub:


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=518459
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carrie Thanks so much for the site, it was very helpful. Rosco's tail is in between the correct one and the pig-tail one. But the site was so helpful I really app. it. Once again THANKS ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

My boy Max had such a tight piggie tail that he had a permanent part, on his back :biggrin: It was adorable, as you can see in my sig, he had a beautiful plume for a tight piggie tail!

CM


----------

